# The Beer You.d Most Like To Clone?



## mje1980 (4/11/11)

Plenty of uk and us ales I love, but for some reason i'd really love to brew a spot on boddingtons clone. Might be tacky, but I really like this beer. I had a pale mild at the wig n pen earlier in the year, and it was like a fresh, better version, off the engine, yummo. What about you??


----------



## bcp (4/11/11)

mje1980 said:


> Plenty of uk and us ales I love, but for some reason i'd really love to brew a spot on boddingtons clone. Might be tacky, but I really like this beer. I had a pale mild at the wig n pen earlier in the year, and it was like a fresh, better version, off the engine, yummo. What about you??


I like boddingtons. I had it on tap - just a very drinkable little number. 

A piraat - complex beast of a belgian. And i have - it's in the bottle - but a little early to know how close I got. I got some higher alcohol warmth into it, but i want that to mature a bit. I only took it to 9.5% - it's even higher in its true form.


----------



## [email protected] (4/11/11)

Might be considered a bit clich, westvleteren 8 or Rochefort they really are :icon_drool2:


----------



## Logman (4/11/11)

I looked after a house once for a few months and they had heaps of beer - said I could drink as much as I wanted. He had one called Belhaven St. Andrews Ale and I loved it. Looked back on AHB and someone had tried to clone it but no real comments on how it went. If anyone's got a good recipe for this I'd love to see it!


----------



## Wimmig (4/11/11)

Budejovicky [Budvar] Super Strong (Premier Select) & Hopfenweise from Schnieder.

Damn. Tasty.


----------



## kiwisteveo (4/11/11)

Hoegaarden forbidden fruit for winter months and their grand cru for summer


----------



## loikar (4/11/11)

8 Wired Saison


----------



## Pistol (4/11/11)

Murrays Retro Rocket, there's beers I like more, but this is the best low alcohol beer I've had.


----------



## Nick JD (4/11/11)

Wimmig said:


> Budejovicky [Budvar] Super Strong (Premier Select) & Hopfenweise from Schnieder.
> 
> Damn. Tasty.



Whoah - I was just about to type the same two beers, except the "normal" versions.


----------



## beachy (4/11/11)

Epic Mayhem :icon_drool2:


----------



## QldKev (4/11/11)

Mine is an Epic Pale Ale.. Ok, not a true clone as I want to reproduce the same beer but only at 3.5%. I've got some pretty yummy versions of it in my MIDAPA.


QldKev


----------



## Lillywhite (4/11/11)

Keeping mine close to home, Matilda Bay's Alpha Pale Ale, love the hops.


----------



## beerbog (4/11/11)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, of which I have one in the fermentor right now. :beerbang:


----------



## eclessia (4/11/11)

BeerFingers said:


> 8 Wired Saison



+1

Cavalier Belgian Strong Ale. stupid.


----------



## waggastew (4/11/11)

Sean72 said:


> Keeping mine close to home, Matilda Bay's Alpha Pale Ale, love the hops.



In the process of working a version of this out. Surprisingly little definitive stuff on the net about it. Best I found is:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry799538

http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...12&start=20

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...18591&st=20

In terms of a beers I would love to clone it would be either New Belgium's Ranger or Westmalle Tripele


----------



## eamonnfoley (4/11/11)

Uerige Alt - my favourite beer in the world.


----------



## Dave70 (4/11/11)




----------



## Malted (4/11/11)

beachy said:


> Epic Mayhem :icon_drool2:



Pretty sure there are a few clone recipes kickin around. On my 'to do' list.


----------



## jbowers (4/11/11)

Racer 5 ipa. Without a doubt the best ipa I have had.


----------



## manticle (4/11/11)

Beer4U said:


> Might be considered a bit clich, westvleteren 8 or Rochefort they really are :icon_drool2:




Clich, schmich. Rochefort 10 for me, all the way.

Should know next year whether the one I've got fermenting is anything close.


----------



## jbowers (4/11/11)

Manticle, totally agree with the love for Rochefort 10. I'm lucky enough to have tried Westy 12, and Rochefort is better IMO. 

Top 5 beer for me, for sure.


----------



## Fourstar (4/11/11)




----------



## DUANNE (4/11/11)

jbowers said:


> Racer 5 ipa. Without a doubt the best ipa I have had.



+ 1.

or even better hop rod, i just looove that beer.


----------



## mccuaigm (4/11/11)

Who can go past this one


----------



## mje1980 (4/11/11)

Funny, i don't buy it often, but when i do i think "damn, i need to try to brew something similar", but never have. Some out there beers here guys. Maybe this will be a kick in the arse for people to try to clone their fave. Im now going to scour the net for boddo's clones. Plenty around.


----------



## humulus (4/11/11)

Gibbo1 said:


> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, of which I have one in the fermentor right now. :beerbang:


Gibbo tell me when its done ill cross the railway line and try it!!!! :icon_drool2:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (4/11/11)

I had this nut brown from the Bridge Inn in tottnem Devon. It was 8% made by a local brewer. I'd love to be able to clone that.


----------



## JDW81 (4/11/11)

Gav80 said:


> I had this nut brown from the Bridge Inn in tottnem Devon. It was 8% made by a local brewer. I'd love to be able to clone that.




Brewdog IPA, it's the business

JD


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/11/11)

manticle said:


> Clich, schmich.



Unibroue La Fin Du Monde

Anyone got a Wy3864 slant I can swap/beg/buy? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jace89 (4/11/11)

I love UK ales also, had a good crack at Hobgoblin not to long ago...just wasnt the same. Another UK beer I'm trying now is Fuller's ESB, man this beer is great. While I'm here I'll say Holgates ESB...I think I'm having a ESB fetish!


----------



## aaronpetersen (4/11/11)

Shane R said:


> Unibroue La Fin Du Monde
> 
> Anyone got a Wy3864 slant I can swap/beg/buy? :icon_cheers:



I've got a few test-tubes of slurry sitting in the fridge and I'd be happy to give you one. PM me.


----------



## bignath (4/11/11)

I've got three off the top of my head that i'd love to clone.

Not the most fancy beers in the world, but i will admit to loving them, each for different reasons.

they are (in no particular order)

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale
Caffreys Irish Ale
Punk IPA


----------



## JDW81 (4/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> I've got three off the top of my head that i'd love to clone.
> 
> Not the most fancy beers in the world, but i will admit to loving them, each for different reasons.
> 
> ...




I knew the brewdog IPA had a name to go with it, but for the life of me I couldn't remember what it was. 

Bloody good beer. Actually all there stuff is good IMO. 

JD


----------



## insane_rosenberg (4/11/11)

AaronP said:


> I've got a few test-tubes of slurry sitting in the fridge and I'd be happy to give you one. PM me.



PM sent. :beerbang:


----------



## kymba (4/11/11)

8wired hopwired IPA, and LC rogers (but with more carared)

a point to any successful recipes would maybe earn you a gobbie


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/11/11)

kymba said:


> a point to any successful recipes would maybe earn you a gobbie


I hope you are better looking than your avatar if you are offering that!


----------



## Guysmiley54 (4/11/11)

JDW81 said:


> I knew the brewdog IPA had a name to go with it, but for the life of me I couldn't remember what it was.
> 
> Bloody good beer. Actually all there stuff is good IMO.
> 
> JD



I've seen a few recipe attempts for a Punk IPA clone but none have any biscuit in there. I think it has a strong biscuit flavour (Yum :icon_drool2 and I'm sure that it even mentions biscuit malt on the label...


----------



## kymba (4/11/11)

what, least theres no chance of 'surprise' teeth...unless you dangle oldmate in the glass beside the bed, that is

mavis might get upset at that though


----------



## Sammus (4/11/11)

Odell IPA. Without a doubt the best beer I have ever tasted....


----------



## Muggus (4/11/11)

Tactical Nuclear Penguin!  

...cheaper than buying it at least


----------



## Mayor of Mildura (4/11/11)

bwahaha :lol: well with that as a promise I'm going strait down to the brewery to see if i can steal a recipe or 2.


----------



## Charst (4/11/11)

VB: Not what you might expect but every time my mates drink my homebrew they look at me like all that body, that flavour and hop character etc. is a fault, a mistake. If i could brew a really good VB clone my Dad and mates would realise that what i brew isn't a mistake but a deliberate crack at creating a beer with flavour and character. 

post that.


Avec le bons de la brasserie dupont. Fking love this beer.

Sam Smiths IPA
Schlenkerla Rauch


----------



## Malted (4/11/11)

beachy said:


> Epic Mayhem :icon_drool2:



I got a recipe from somewhere and fecked with it a bit in BS1. It went a bit whacky in BS2 and I have made some tiddlyfied corrections to it just now so the notes may not hold true. I would welcome some discussion that I can look at later when sober.


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: *Epic Mayhem CLONE*
Brewer: Ben
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.35 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.78 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 18.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 16.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.80 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 78.8 % 
0.66 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 2 13.6 % 
0.22 kg Crystal, Medium(Bairds) (155.0 EBC) Grain 3 4.5 % 
0.15 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 4 3.0 % 
4.54 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop  5 2.9 IBUs 
4.54 g Riwaka (D Saaz) [4.80 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 6 2.6 IBUs 
36.34 g Riwaka (D Saaz) [4.80 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 15.1 IBUs 
9.09 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 4.3 IBUs 
45.43 g Riwaka (D Saaz) [4.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 8.9 IBUs 
13.63 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 3.1 IBUs 
80.00 g Riwaka (D Saaz) [4.80 %] - Aroma Steep 0 Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Motueka (B-Saaz) [8.20 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Riwaka (D Saaz) [4.80 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 D Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.82 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 16.37 l of water at 73.2 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.05 l of water at 99.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 18.54 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
"Despite the Global Hop Shortage, Mayhem crams an estimated twenty six hops into every 500ml of liquid. Luke calls it flavour." 
I estimate that at 10-15g/L or about 345g of hops in total in this sized batch. I have used 345g in total.


----------



## Malted (4/11/11)

Another that got confudled going into BS2 and I have tweaked just now and perhaps should not have. I would welcome discussion about it to look at in the sober light.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: *Epic Pale Ale CLONE*
Brewer: Malted
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 'Epic' company of NZ

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.86 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 17.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 35.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.41 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Thomas Fawcet Grain 1 80.2 % 
0.55 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (29.6 EBC) Grain 2 10.0 % 
0.36 kg Crystal, Pale (Bairds) (100.0 EBC) Grain 3 6.5 % 
0.18 kg Carapils(Weyerman) (5.0 EBC) Grain 4 3.3 % 
9.58 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 5 8.4 IBUs 
19.16 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 12.4 IBUs 
1.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
46.53 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 14.2 IBUs 
100.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Aroma Steep 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [125 Yeast 10 - 
50.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [7.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.34 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.03 l of water at 93.7 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 11.99 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
100gm hop addition placed in cube and treated as 15min boil addition for IBU count of +29.1.
1st Dry hop in Primary
2nd Dry hop is when chilled (hop sock in keg in fridge)

Don't sub Maris Otter for the Golden Promise.
Use US Cascade


----------



## argon (4/11/11)

Charst said:


> VB: Not what you might expect... snip



Sames... so i could sell it to bogans also Pilsner Urquell and Budvar. If i could accurately create those 3 beers, i'd declare myself God.

But for my tastes... Delirium Tremens... blows my mind


----------



## Malted (4/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale



Please discuss:

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: *SNPA Clone by Beerfan*
Brewer: Malted
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 32.98 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.06 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.17 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.17 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.3 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.91 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 93.0 % 
0.37 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 2 7.0 % 
14.40 g Magnum [13.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 21.6 IBUs 
14.40 g Perle [7.70 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 9.4 IBUs 
28.81 g Cascade [5.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 6.7 IBUs 
56.70 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [125.00 Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.28 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 13.77 l of water at 74.4 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 7.71 l of water at 91.5 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 14.89 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
Seirra Nevada Pale Ale clone.


----------



## razz (4/11/11)

You need to make sure the mash temp will eventually get the final gravity that this beer displays in the original, I think it's about 1.012. The US05 will get it there but don't overdo the infusion rest temp.


----------



## Charst (4/11/11)

argon said:


> Sames... so i could sell it to bogans also Pilsner Urquell and Budvar. If i could accurately create those 3 beers, i'd declare myself God.
> 
> But for my tastes... Delirium Tremens... blows my mind




Tremens and Duvel both lack a little flavour that I want in a beer. I know they are considered great but for that amount of alcohol and the subtle taste they are great but If I was to pick a desert island beer is wouldn't be either. Id be rotten for one.


----------



## bignath (5/11/11)

argon said:


> .....Pilsner Urquell and Budvar. If i could accurately create those 3 beers, i'd declare myself God.



Yeah, no shit. I'd love to be able to accurately do the 'Urq and Budvar.

The ability to create a beer like these, nice crisp, clean and delicate, in my opinion is very impressive. I'm no where near there yet in my abilities.....


----------



## jimmysuperlative (5/11/11)

Rogers (Little Creatures), Punk IPA (Brewdog) and Alpha Pale Ale ...only three taps in my fridge!

...if I could nail any one of these down... :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fish13 (5/11/11)

Bush Shack Chocolate beer and LC Pilsner.


----------



## Tilt (5/11/11)

Croucher Pilsner, Three Boys Oyster Stout and LaChouffe would be my three - contrasting styles to match what ever the mood is. 
They'd be my standards and I'd die a happy man if I nailed any one of them ... let alone all three.


----------



## mje1980 (5/11/11)

I've come up with a start on making boddo's. Next batch ( maybe tuesday ) i'll start the journey!. Fingers crossed. If i had a beer engine it'd be even better haha. Might have to borrow the brew clubs.


----------



## manticle (5/11/11)

Charst said:


> Tremens and Duvel both lack a little flavour that I want in a beer. I know they are considered great but for that amount of alcohol and the subtle taste they are great but If I was to pick a desert island beer is wouldn't be either. Id be rotten for one.



Have you tried trois monts Charst?

A little duvelish but with something extra and more complex.


----------



## beachy (5/11/11)

Malted said:


> I got a recipe from somewhere and fecked with it a bit in BS1. It went a bit whacky in BS2 and I have made some tiddlyfied corrections to it just now so the notes may not hold true. I would welcome some discussion that I can look at later when sober.
> 
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> ...



Thanks Malted ,that looks pretty good. It certainly should have enough hops to get close to Epic Mayem.I will save this recipe until mid next year when hopefully Riwaka will be readily available again. I think the Riwaka/Cascade combo is becoming my favourite because i love the Lobethal double hopped Ipa too and that is dry hopped with Riwaka and Cascade also.


----------



## mickos (5/11/11)

Mine is more close to home - White Rabbit Dark Ale ( love the taste ), I got fairly close with a goop pack, just need to tweek.

James Squires 150 lashes, nice and easy to drink on hot summers days

Also was at the James Squires brew pub in Melb, and they had a beer called Speculator, a very nice drop.

If anyone has reciped for these using Goop cans, can you forward them on. Much appreciated.


----------



## roo_dr (5/11/11)

Gibbo1 said:


> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale, of which I have one in the fermentor right now. :beerbang:




+1

And Brooklyn Lager - just got back from the 'States and it went down by the 16oz full, very nice!


Edit: And Sharp's Doom Bar :icon_drool2:


----------



## Nick JD (5/11/11)

Big Nath said:


> Yeah, no shit. I'd love to be able to accurately do the 'Urq and Budvar.
> 
> The ability to create a beer like these, nice crisp, clean and delicate, in my opinion is very impressive. I'm no where near there yet in my abilities.....



I'm finding the key to it is retaining huge amounts of sweetness. Both those Boh Pils are very sweet, and while it can be done with decoctions (painful) my latest "**** it, why not!" attempt with 20% melanoidin and 40 IBUs is the closest I've ever got.


----------



## stux (5/11/11)

Kasteel Bruin 11 - my favourite Belgian


----------



## probablynathan (5/11/11)

Mine is Theakston's Old Peculier as it is my wife's favourite beer. 

Having a go at brewing one on the long weekend using the recipe in "Brew your own British Real Ale" by Graham Wheeler.


----------



## benno1973 (5/11/11)

Nick JD said:


> I'm finding the key to it is retaining huge amounts of sweetness. Both those Boh Pils are very sweet, and while it can be done with decoctions (painful) my latest "**** it, why not!" attempt with 20% melanoidin and 40 IBUs is the closest I've ever got.



Seriously, 20% melanoidin? I've been adding 2-3% and disappointed with the sweetness, so been planning on slowly upping it in 1% increments - might take me a while to hit the spot!


----------



## beerbog (5/11/11)

humulus said:


> Gibbo tell me when its done ill cross the railway line and try it!!!! :icon_drool2:



I've just chucked on 40g of Cascade dry hop, next Friday she'll be ready. :beerbang:


----------



## beerbog (5/11/11)

Malted said:


> Please discuss:
> 
> BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
> Recipe: *SNPA Clone by Beerfan*
> ...



Here's my version, the dry hop I actually added 40g, not 25g. 
Sierra Nevada Pale Ale

Selected Style and BJCP Guidelines
10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Minimum OG: 1.045 SG Maximum OG: 1.060 SG
Minimum FG: 1.010 SG Maximum FG: 1.015 SG
Minimum IBU: 30 IBU Maximum IBU: 45 IBU
Minimum Color: 9.9 EBC Maximum Color: 27.6 EBC


Recipe Overview
Wort Volume Before Boil: 28.00 l Wort Volume After Boil: 23.00 l
Volume Transferred: 17.00 l Water Added To Fermenter: 3.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 20.00 l Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.046 SG Expected OG: 1.048 SG
Expected FG: 1.012 SG Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Expected ABV: 4.8 % Expected ABW: 3.8 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 37.6 IBU Expected Color (using Morey): 14.8 EBC
BU:GU ratio: 0.78 Approx Color:	
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 % 
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins 
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC 


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 5.412 kg 95.0 % 5.7 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.285 kg 5.0 % 4.8 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
German Perle 8.5 % 19 g 15.6 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Magnum 15.6 % 10 g 15.1 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
US Cascade 5.1 % 28 g 6.9 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
US Cascade 5.1 % 21 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops At turn off
US Cascade 5.1 % 25 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 1 g In Boil


Yeast
DCL US-05 (formerly US-56) SafAle


Water Profile
Target Profile: No Water Profile Chosen
Mash pH: 5.2
pH Adjusted with: Five Star 5.2

Total Calcium (ppm): 13 Total Magnesium (ppm): 3
Total Sodium (ppm): 14 Total Sulfate (ppm): 8
Total Chloride(ppm): 30 Total Bicarbonate (ppm): 35


Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (65C/149F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 65 degC 60

The yeast was an 05 slurry (about 200ml) from a previous blonde ale. :beerbang:


----------



## Tanga (5/11/11)

mickos said:


> Mine is more close to home - White Rabbit Dark Ale ( love the taste ), I got fairly close with a goop pack, just need to tweek.
> 
> James Squires 150 lashes, nice and easy to drink on hot summers days
> 
> ...



My dark was surprisingly close to the white rabbit dark, but I'd definately lose the late northern brewer hops. 200g each of crystal and carapils and 100g of light choc cold steeped overnight. A can of Coopers dark, and a can of Saunders malt. Add something beginning with C @ 15 minutes. Brewed with Nottingham yeast.


----------



## Malted (5/11/11)

Gibbo1 said:


> Here's my version, the dry hop I actually added 40g, not 25g.
> Sierra Nevada Pale Ale


Cool, 5% crystral (and darker) for yours and mashed at 65 instead of 68. Higher OG, FG & IBU for yours. I have not had a go at the recipe so will be keen to hear how it goes for you!


----------



## Truman42 (5/11/11)

I would like to clone Mornington Brewerys Pale Ale, of which I came really close to matching with my version of the Sticks and stones recipe.

And RedHill Brewerys Scotch Ale. Love that stuff but at $5 a stubbie its too expensive to drink all the time.


----------



## eamonnfoley (7/11/11)

Charst said:


> VB: Not what you might expect but every time my mates drink my homebrew they look at me like all that body, that flavour and hop character etc. is a fault, a mistake. If i could brew a really good VB clone my Dad and mates would realise that what i brew isn't a mistake but a deliberate crack at creating a beer with flavour and character.
> 
> post that.
> 
> ...



I have a schlenkerla clone in a Zymurgy or BYO magazine somewhere at home - will see if I can find it. I also love that beer.


----------



## bear09 (7/11/11)

Old Speckled Hen... Nothing I have ever tasted home made comes even close...

How they get that rich malty falvor balanced off so cleanly with the bitterness all packaged up in a perfectly clear beer in a clear bottle - totally beyond me or any of us here Id say.

Must be the water and perhaps their yeast.... I continue to dream.


----------



## Philthy79 (7/11/11)

probablynathan said:


> Mine is Theakston's Old Peculier as it is my wife's favourite beer.



It's one of mine as well...

:icon_drool2:


----------



## dkaos (7/11/11)

bear09 said:


> Old Speckled Hen... Nothing I have ever tasted home made comes even close...
> 
> How they get that rich malty falvor balanced off so cleanly with the bitterness all packaged up in a perfectly clear beer in a clear bottle - totally beyond me or any of us here Id say.
> 
> Must be the water and perhaps their yeast.... I continue to dream.


Plus the 6 month? aging in oak barrels  Old speckled hen is beautiful.


----------



## enuun (7/11/11)

Marston's Owd Rogers


----------



## drsmurto (7/11/11)

Timothy Taylor's Landlord

Four years on and I still think it's not quite there yet.

Lots of fun trying though :icon_drunk:


----------



## Bribie G (7/11/11)

bear09 said:


> Old Speckled Hen... Nothing I have ever tasted home made comes even close...
> 
> How they get that rich malty falvor balanced off so cleanly with the bitterness all packaged up in a perfectly clear beer in a clear bottle - totally beyond me or any of us here Id say.
> 
> Must be the water and perhaps their yeast.... I continue to dream.



I bought six from Dan's and got a good batch obviously. I trawled the web and made a batch with all the correct malts and hops and had a stab at the yeast. Mine was really good, one of the best ales I have made. 
However the original (despite being bottled) nearly made me cry. 
The first malty hit, the aroma, then the after taste, then another flavour coming through right over the top, then another aroma up the back of the nose, then another flavour that lingered and lingered, then another flavour...... then the next mouthful :icon_drool2:


----------



## Stagwa (7/11/11)

Ruddles County, 

Does anyone have a recipe please?


Cheers,
Stagwa


----------



## big78sam (7/11/11)

The Brewdog Bitch Please Scottish Barley Wine. 
Laphroaig in a beer bottle :icon_drool2:


----------



## bum (7/11/11)

Stagwa said:


> Ruddles County,
> 
> Does anyone have a recipe please?
> 
> ...


Burt and DrSmurto provided some very helpful input/recipe design in this thread: http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...=11&t=10282 (thread turns to shit after page 2 though). It didn't work out to be a bang-on clone but it was in the ball-park and more enjoyable (IMO) than the bottle of the original I found a little while after. YMMV


----------



## rehab (7/11/11)

8 Wired HopWired (or Tall Poppy), EPIC Armageddon Barrel Aged would also be a cool one to get under the belt (Anything in a barrel would be pretty sexy to be honest!) or a Croucher Patriot (just for something different). 
If I went for SN I would probably want to give the Torpedo a crack B)


----------



## Stagwa (7/11/11)

bum said:


> Burt and DrSmurto provided some very helpful input/recipe design in this thread: http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...=11&t=10282 (thread turns to shit after page 2 though). It didn't work out to be a bang-on clone but it was in the ball-park and more enjoyable (IMO) than the bottle of the original I found a little while after. YMMV



Cheers Bum.

That info is pretty good. I'm just after some guidance not really a clone. I have found a few different recipes but they seem a little off the mark.

Cheers,
Stagwa


----------



## peas_and_corn (7/11/11)

Waterloo Double Dark. Mainly because I can't get it at the Belgian any more.


----------



## manticle (7/11/11)

bum said:


> Burt and DrSmurto provided some very helpful input/recipe design in this thread: http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...=11&t=10282 (thread turns to shit after page 2 though). It didn't work out to be a bang-on clone but it was in the ball-park and more enjoyable (IMO) than the bottle of the original I found a little while after. YMMV




You've got me interested in playing with bramling now. I had a ruddles recently and was impressed with the hop flavour and bitterness. I remember the bitterness lingering, presumably assisted by some kind of sulphate but without the beer being as minerally as some of my experience.


----------



## jakethedog (7/11/11)

bear09 said:


> Old Speckled Hen... Nothing I have ever tasted home made comes even close...
> 
> How they get that rich malty falvor balanced off so cleanly with the bitterness all packaged up in a perfectly clear beer in a clear bottle - totally beyond me or any of us here Id say.
> 
> Must be the water and perhaps their yeast.... I continue to dream.




+1
Anyone tried Old Speckled Hen (Clone) by Five Eyes Brewing Company recipe which is on the recipe data base?
Does it come close?


----------



## Diesel80 (7/11/11)

Fullers London Pride here,

if anyone has something similar / close pls PM me. I would be attempting it via BIAB method.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Charst (7/11/11)

manticle said:


> Have you tried trois monts Charst?
> 
> A little duvelish but with something extra and more complex.




yes have had it only once and have vague memories but good ones. supposed to be the benchmark for biere de garde isn't it?
Ive only has this and the Bridge road one and they were quite different. I thought the bridge road one was very dubbelish


----------



## manticle (7/11/11)

Any reading I've done about biere de garde suggests that colour and flavour can vary widely so a benchmark is difficult. However it is a lovely beer and a favourite of mine.

Haven't had the bridge road one but despite them trying, I think they have a long way to go with some of the brews I've had.


----------



## probablynathan (7/11/11)

I agree about Old Speckled Hen it was my go to beer when I was in the UK, 

I also Highly rate their Old Golden Hen, apparently made with Tasmanian galaxy hops. I only got to try it once but it was the one of the best Golden Ale type beers I have had. I think I might try to clone it for summer.

For those interested


----------



## Adam Howard (7/11/11)

8 Wired Hopwired IPA, LC Rogers.


----------



## bulp (7/11/11)

Adamski29 said:


> 8 Wired Hopwired IPA, LC Rogers.




+ 1000000 

8wired Hopwired IPA damn i love this tongue splitting hopaliceous little number , working on a clone recipe from info i've gleaned by some innocent net stalking of Soren the Head brewer, still working on the recipe.

And Budvar, if i could brew something half as good as this id be as happy as someone who just brewed something half as good as this.


----------



## kymba (9/11/11)

bulp said:


> + 1000000
> 
> 8wired Hopwired IPA damn i love this tongue splitting hopaliceous little number , working on a clone recipe from info i've gleaned by some innocent net stalking of Soren the Head brewer, still working on the recipe.
> 
> And Budvar, if i could brew something half as good as this id be as happy as someone who just brewed something half as good as this.



hey bulp any chance you can post your hopwired findings?


----------



## Tanga (10/11/11)

manticle said:


> Any reading I've done about biere de garde suggests that colour and flavour can vary widely so a benchmark is difficult. However it is a lovely beer and a favourite of mine.
> 
> Haven't had the bridge road one but despite them trying, I think they have a long way to go with some of the brews I've had.



Try their anniversary edition Black Saison if you can get it before it's all gone. Amazing beer, I just ordered my best (probably not very good) guess at the malt bill, and will give it a shot.. A great summer quaffer.

My number one beer I want to clone is a Hobgoblin though. A recipe based on Orfy's is fermenting as I type.


----------



## O'Henry (13/11/11)

Epic Armageddon/Ballast Point Sculpin/Firestone Walker IPA,
Dupont Cervesia
and
Rodenbach Grand Cru/ Duchess de Bourgogne.

One was too hard to choose...


----------



## raven19 (14/11/11)

8 Wired IRA (India Red Ale).


----------



## Malted (14/11/11)

raven19 said:


> 8 Wired IRA (India Red Ale).




I reckon you'd get close by reading this: NZ forum discussion involing the 8 Wired brewer LINK


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (14/11/11)

Clints Gadgets said:


> Plus the 6 month? aging in oak barrels  Old speckled hen is beautiful.



Ahhh I didn't know they aged it in oak barrels. Thanks for bringing that up. 

I wish I could get a hold of the original and fresh BrewDog 5am Saint recipe!


----------



## freezkat (14/11/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Ahhh I didn't know they aged it in oak barrels. Thanks for bringing that up.
> 
> I wish I could get a hold of the original and fresh BrewDog 5am Saint recipe!



Finnegan's


----------



## JDW81 (14/11/11)

freezkat said:


> Finnegan's




I think I'll add brewdog's trashy blonde to my list, made my last brew day a breeze.


----------



## kyleg (14/11/11)

right now.. feral - hop hog, or possibly feral - fantapants. even a hybrid of the two. any takers on knocking up a recipe for me


----------



## Malted (14/11/11)

Kyle G said:


> right now.. feral - hop hog, or possibly feral - fantapants. even a hybrid of the two. any takers on knocking up a recipe for me



You have also posted the same sorta question in two old threads, INSTEAD of starting a new thread with the same question. :beerbang: 
Good on you for having used the search function instead of starting a new post without having a good read first. :kooi:


----------



## kyleg (14/11/11)

I do try. Although possibly it is more annoying to see same/similar questions pop up in 3 old threads than 1 new one? haha


----------



## raven19 (14/11/11)

Malted said:


> I reckon you'd get close by reading this: NZ forum discussion involing the 8 Wired brewer LINK



Thanks mate, great find. Cheers!


----------



## psytramp (20/11/11)

trumer pils' man i love that pilsner, best ever tasted...


----------



## Thefatdoghead (20/11/11)

I'm going to have a crack at a double batch of Westmalle tripple in a few weeks. Got the recipe off the homebrew chef's website. Anyone tried it??

87% Pilsner
12% clear belgian candi sugar
Saaz 60min 80g
Hallertau 60min 20g
Saaz 30min 80g
Hallertau 30min 26g

wyeast 3787 Trappist 
OG 1.087
36 IBU

Mash schedule:


Acid Rest 35c 15 min 
Protein Rest 50c 15 min 
Gluten Rest 55c 15 min 
Beta Rest 62c 30 min 
Full Beta Rest 64c 90 min 
Mashout 77c 15 min 

Something iv'e never tried before so should be interesting. If it doesn't work out so well I live on the sunshine coast and there will be 2 free kegs of beer going in a couple of months, but I really hope not :icon_cheers:


----------



## IainMcLean (20/11/11)

Fraoch.

My uncle Bob introduced me to the guy behind it years back - a job was discussed but I was young and daft and thought a career in the building industry was better :unsure: I had a few pints while Bob sorted the guys phone system out in the brewery. We ended up taking a 5 litre jug home and enjoyed it that evening :beerbang: 

Have the recipe and found a store that sells Heather flowers but can't find Bog Myrtle anywhere...


----------



## IainMcLean (21/11/11)

bear09 said:


> Old Speckled Hen... Nothing I have ever tasted home made comes even close...
> 
> How they get that rich malty falvor balanced off so cleanly with the bitterness all packaged up in a perfectly clear beer in a clear bottle - totally beyond me or any of us here Id say.
> 
> Must be the water and perhaps their yeast.... I continue to dream.



AndyTork on here brews Old Speckled hen - had a pint when I bought some kit off him a couple of years back. Nice bloke and his clone is pretty damn close to the real deal - grew up drinking that stuff in the local. 

If we're talking english ale Flowers IPA or Castle Eden would be nice beers to have a crack at cloning, or Thwaites Original - used to drink that at college :icon_cheers:


----------



## Shifter (21/11/11)

Would love to get some ideas for a Ringwood Brewery Boondoogle, a real hoppy, tasty summer beer.


----------



## Malted (19/1/12)

Ngne Two Captains Double IPA 

Jan Halvor Fjeld, winner of the Norwegian home brewing championships 2010 brewed his champion Imperial IPA at Ngne .

Here is his original recipe (for a 20L Braumeister) for the comp. When I put it in Beersmith the numbers didn't match up, so I changed some of the text to reflect his numbers. Oh and Google translate had no idea about some of the stuff from his recipe.



He put LDME in the comp winner! 



Recipe: Humlehelvete (Hops Hell) / Pliny goes to Telemark by Jan Halvor Fjelds

Style: Imperial IPA

EBC: 22

IBU: 260 IBUs with Tinseth formula 

OG: 1.075 

FG: 1.011 

ABV: 8.3%



Final Volume 18.0L

Boil Volume 27L Sparge volume 5L.

Boil Time: 95 Mins

Competition Score: 42.66 / 50

Total Grain Weight: 6.47 kg Total Hops: 402.00 g.



---MASH PROCESS------

Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

4.30 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter(Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 66.5 % 

0.25 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (26.0 EBC) Grain 2 3.9 % 

0.12 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (30.0 EBC) Grain 3 1.9 % 

0.10 kg Crystal Malt (120.0 EBC) Grain 4 1.5 % 

30.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Mash. Hop 5 9.8 IBUs

Note: DME and sugar in the boil make up the missing %



Step Temp Step Time 

Mash-in 27 l of water 38.0 C 30 min 

52.0 C 5 min 

62.0 C 30 min 

66.0 C 20 min 

70.0 C 15 min 

76.0 C 10 min 



---SPARGE PROCESS---

Sparge with 5L



---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------

Amt Name # %/IBU 

1.50 kg Muntons Light DME (7.9 EBC) Dry Extract 23.2 % 

0.20 kg Dememera Sugar (3.9 EBC) Sugar 3.1 % 

100.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Boil 90. Hop 165.5 IBUs 

24.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.20 %] - Boil 45. Hop 34.1 IBUs 

30.00 g Simcoe [11.10 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 27.9 IBUs 

74.00 g Simcoe [11.10 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 3.9 IBUs 

30.00 g Centennial [8.00 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 1.1 IBUs 



---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------

Wyeast 1056 American Ale (200ml of slurry from an APA)

Primary 14.00 Days at 19.0 C

Secondary 14.00 Days at 19.0 C (dry hopped in secondary?)

Lagered for 8 days at 1.0 C



---NOTES------------------------------------

Filtered: Yes

CO2 added

30g dry hops for 14 days (I think to secondary)

8g dry hops for 5 days (after 9 days) (I think to secondary)



Brewed 26.01.2010

Bottled: 3.03.2010



Based _rather closely_ on Pliny the Elder Clone From Zymurgy # 4, July / August 009 

(sorry about the formatting of this post I can't seem to get it correct)


----------



## IainMcLean (19/1/12)

Steelhead Extra IPA

http://www.madriverbrewing.com/mad_river_b...e_remix_004.htm


----------



## Fodder (19/1/12)

bum said:


> Burt and DrSmurto provided some very helpful input/recipe design in this thread: http://homebrewandbeer.com/forum/viewtopic...=11&t=10282 (thread turns to shit after page 2 though). It didn't work out to be a bang-on clone but it was in the ball-park and more enjoyable (IMO) than the bottle of the original I found a little while after. YMMV



Anyone ever tried the Rhubarb beer that Ruddles used to do? 

I remember having a few whilst I was over there (UK) and then it seemed to die out...would love to try cloning that. How would you go about adding rhubarb to a beer you rekon?


----------



## Josh (19/1/12)

Schneider Aventinus Weizen-Eisbock


----------



## chunckious (19/1/12)

Bridge Rd Bling
Yeastie Boys Had Da Wah


----------



## WarmBeer (19/1/12)

Rochefort 10.

I'm doomed, I know...


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (19/1/12)

freezkat said:


> Finnegan's


 ????


----------



## IainMcLean (19/1/12)

Fodder said:


> Anyone ever tried the Rhubarb beer that Ruddles used to do?
> 
> I remember having a few whilst I was over there (UK) and then it seemed to die out...would love to try cloning that. How would you go about adding rhubarb to a beer you rekon?




I recall in Radical Brewing reading about pumpkin beers - cook it and toss it into the mash.
For rhubarb why not stew it and toss that into the mash?


----------



## black_labb (19/1/12)

Yippie Ki Yay said:


> I recall in Radical Brewing reading about pumpkin beers - cook it and toss it into the mash.
> For rhubarb why not stew it and toss that into the mash?




I can imagine a rhubarb wit being excellent...


----------



## MitchDudarko (19/1/12)

Stone's Sublimely Self Righteous, or Kooinda Black IPA.


----------



## Josh (19/1/12)

Diesel80 said:


> Fullers London Pride here,
> 
> if anyone has something similar / close pls PM me. I would be attempting it via BIAB method.
> 
> ...



The Brewing Network did a Can You Brew It on ESB and London Pride.

link to CYBI Shows


----------



## malt_shovel (19/1/12)

If this is a question of having a cloned beer on the first attempt, I've always been interested to know what the original VB tasted like, before it was turned into what it is today.

If it is a case of "what would you spend time and effort into cloning", I wouldn't bother, just go and buy some - life's to short and there are too many interesting things to do with brewing to keep flogging out a clone. May as well go work in a brewery.

Cheers


----------



## MarkBastard (19/1/12)

malt_shovel said:


> I wouldn't bother, just go and buy some



That way I see it there are some beers that are damn expensive and damn nice. If you could knock out a 20 litre batch of that beer for the price of buying two stubbies, then surely cloning this beer makes sense? Particularly if you've always wanted to be able to drink more of it but couldn't afford it.

For that reason I'd never get hung up on trying to clone something that's cheap and available. But to truly clone a really good trappist beer for example would be awesome.


----------



## popmedium (19/1/12)

*DOGFISH HEAD PALO SANTO MORAN*

12% ABV
50 IBUs

American brown ale aged in Palo Santo Wood Barrels.

Seriously one of the best beers I've ever had. F. all you haters 







DFH Palo Santo


----------



## benno1973 (19/1/12)

Fodder said:


> How would you go about adding rhubarb to a beer you rekon?



Didn't Doc do this a few years back? I remember reading his blog about experimenting with some different methods. Will see if I can find it...

This was the thread, can't seem to find the blog tho...


----------



## manticle (19/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Rochefort 10.
> 
> I'm doomed, I know...



If our tribute comes close (currently bulk aging) I'll let you try a bottle and give you the recipe and mash/fermentation regime.


----------



## Rina (19/1/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> That way I see it there are some beers that are damn expensive and damn nice. If you could knock out a 20 litre batch of that beer for the price of buying two stubbies, then surely cloning this beer makes sense? Particularly if you've always wanted to be able to drink more of it but couldn't afford it.
> 
> For that reason I'd never get hung up on trying to clone something that's cheap and available. But to truly clone a really good trappist beer for example would be awesome.


For me if I could create a clone for the price of a six pack I'd be happy. 

But answering the question Dupont Saison.


----------



## emnpaul (19/1/12)

black_labb said:


> I can imagine a rhubarb wit being excellent...




+1. Raspberry Wit is nectar of the gods and I'd imagine rhubarb to be very similar.


----------



## WarmBeer (19/1/12)

manticle said:


> If our tribute comes close (currently bulk aging) I'll let you try a bottle and give you the recipe and mash/fermentation regime.


Will (gladly) take you up on that offer.

Of course, I'm happy to reciprocate with my own, inaugural BDS. It's still a little young, am trying to exercise a little self-discipline and not try it until it's had 3 months bottle conditioning, but the flesh is weak...


----------



## Fodder (19/1/12)

Kaiser Soze said:


> Didn't Doc do this a few years back? I remember reading his blog about experimenting with some different methods. Will see if I can find it...
> 
> This was the thread, can't seem to find the blog tho...




Cool thanks! Will have a read and have to test it out sometime...


----------



## manticle (19/1/12)

WarmBeer said:


> Will (gladly) take you up on that offer.
> 
> Of course, I'm happy to reciprocate with my own, inaugural BDS. It's still a little young, am trying to exercise a little self-discipline and not try it until it's had 3 months bottle conditioning, but the flesh is weak...



That's why mine has been in a 20 Litre glass demijohn for the last three months and will stay there for at least another 9. No tap, can't sample, must drink metho.............I mean water.


----------



## adraine (19/1/12)

Rothaus Pils Tannenzpfle
Brewed in the black forest in germany. Truly on of the worlds best beers IMO. 
Rothaus website


----------



## Josh (19/1/12)

adraine said:


> Rothaus Pils Tannenzpfle
> Brewed in the black forest in germany. Truly on of the worlds best beers IMO.
> Rothaus website



This was the house beer on the floating hostel I stayed at in Berlin. Quenched quite a few of my thirsts after long walks around the city.


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/1/12)

malt_shovel said:


> If it is a case of "what would you spend time and effort into cloning", I wouldn't bother, just go and buy some - life's to short and there are too many interesting things to do with brewing to keep flogging out a clone. May as well go work in a brewery.
> 
> Cheers



I'd like to know which pubs you can get hand pulled Black Sheep, or Marston Christmas Ale, heck, I'd even settle for a Roosters.

For me, its not about making it cheaper (which is a benefit), but its about making something that you just cant get over here. And please dont say buy it from a bottle shop, English bitter is, for me, supposed to be flat and creamy, not fizzy.


----------



## rehab (20/1/12)

Punk IPA X 2011 recipe would be good. Have found the old recipe but I am more a fan of the new one and I have seen two or three for the new one. Will have to try them all to see which is close. B)


----------



## chunckious (20/1/12)

Are those on this site SIR?


----------



## yum beer (20/1/12)

Would love to clone Innes & Gunn Oak Aged Ale...yummo


----------



## Malted (20/1/12)

Chunkious said:


> Are those on this site SIR?



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=58920 looks like a pretty good discussion of it.


----------



## Malted (20/1/12)

yum beer said:


> Would love to clone Innes & Gunn Oak Aged Ale...yummo




There's a discussion about it here :http://www.jimsbeerkit.co.uk/forum/viewtop...19&start=15
and here :http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/innis-gunn...-going-190047/

Optic malt = a type of Scottish spring barley. 
Marris Otter = a type of English? winter barley

Both are pale malts.
Optic malt vs Marris Otter: http://www.thebrewingnetwork.com/forum/vie...f=6&t=13771


----------



## yum beer (20/1/12)

Cheers Malted, gives me something to work from.


----------



## alcoadam (20/1/12)

adraine said:


> Rothaus Pils Tannenzpfle
> Brewed in the black forest in germany. Truly on of the worlds best beers IMO.
> Rothaus website




Just checked out the website link provided and wow, they've sure got some "bling" going on in that "brewhaus"!
I had my little translator - translate the website and they seem to put a lot of love into this beer. 

I was going to head to the east side later in the year, I think that brewery would be worth climbing the wall for.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## seamad (20/1/12)

My brother lives in Stuttgart not far from the black forest area. Last time i visited he had a mixed selection of the rothaus brews that we worked our way through, all good.
Tried to get a brewey tour but was closed when i was there


----------



## adraine (20/1/12)

It the prettiest little place in Sumer beer gardens everywhere. And the most amazing beer well worth the effort to take a quick diversion if it's not already on your list of spots. It show the "country side" styles of beer as to what most tourists see with the hofbrau haus in Munchin (also well worth a look).


----------



## adraine (20/1/12)

These are some pics of the local pubs beirgarten in the village i lived in. beautiful summer pics. B)


----------



## Doubleplugga (20/1/12)

8wired's hopwired and Rasputins Russian Imperial.... mmmmmmm


----------



## alcoadam (20/1/12)

Sounds good...I'm there!


I'd often prefer to float around places that were off the map...places like "Spreewald". If you haven't heard of the place (the secret's been kept well!) It's better than Oktoberfest in summer.....you float down the streams in little gondolas stopping at all the beer gardens, live music (and beautiful girls that'll drink u under the table!)


.....ohh, happy days. :beer:


----------



## IainMcLean (23/1/12)

yum beer said:


> Would love to clone Innes & Gunn Oak Aged Ale...yummo



I happen to have a very close recipe....


----------



## unco_tomato (23/1/12)

Firestone Walker - Double Jack.

Without question one of the best beers I've ever had. Arguably the most balanced DIPA I've ever had.

Website is here: http://www.firestonebeer.com/beers/product...ack-winter-2011

It took these wards out last year:

2011	Gold Medal - European Beer Star
Silver Medal - Great American Beer Festival
Silver Medal - Alpha King Challenge
Silver Medal - San Diego International Beer Festival
1st Place - Double IPA Fest - (The Bistro, Hayward, CA)
1st Place - Denver International Beer Competition


----------



## Malted (23/1/12)

cats75 said:


> 8wired's hopwired and Rasputins Russian Imperial.... mmmmmmm



Not the HopWired, starts out discussing that but ends up with the 8 Wired's Tall Poppy, including discussion from the 8 Wired head brewer: http://www.forum.realbeer.co.nz/forum/topi...page=1#comments


----------

